# Fe35



## Bushranger (Feb 8, 2009)

The old girl has developed a problem that under load she nearly stalls until I reduce the throttle, then it runs normally until I open up again.
Could it be a fuel problem (petrol) and where do I start?
Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sounds more like the engine isn't getting enough fuel. Loosen the gas cap and then rev it up. If it runs well then all it is the vent in the gas cap is plugged. If thats not it then I would loosen the fuel line where it attaches to the carb. make sure you have a good fuel flow. If not could be a blockage in the line (check sediment bowl, fuel filter etc) or it could be gunk in the bottom of the tank partially blocking the hole in the bottom.

if you have good fuel flow then I would check the carb settings. It could be set too lean on the high speed screw. try turning it out a half turn and see if that helps. If still no change you are probably looking at taking the carb off and cleaning it out. You may have some gunk that got into it that is blocking the high speed jet and you need to clean it out. May be a good time for carb rebuild.

Good luck and let us know if we can help.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## Bushranger (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Chrpmaster
That gives me something to start on and go one by one.
The old girl has had a hard life b4 me so I will give TLC.
I will post back the results.
Thanks again

Wayne


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Wayne! I might add checking the carb float setting as well as the float valve. The float may not be set correctly, may be saturated in fuel, or the float valve may be sticking or incorrectly set.


----------



## Bushranger (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks TF

Over the next few days I may get a chance to follow everyones advise I will get back as soon as possible 

Thanks all


----------



## Bushranger (Feb 8, 2009)

*re FE35*

I have cleaned all the high tension leads and then removed them one by one from the spark plugs and allowing the spark to jump across 

Leads one and two have a strong spark while three and four are a lot weaker


Advise from another source advised me that the battery should be positive to earth not negative as is the case.


----------

